# TX & LA (fly) roll call



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Posted a similar thread in the General Discussion, so who all on here fly fish Tx & La? Many of you I’ve communicated with on & off the board, others none at all. Just curious, often see a new skiff on the water & wonder, could that be a Microskiffer? Also post up what boat you’re running. I’m upper Tx coast near Beaumont & I run a B2 with a black etec 50.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I fish west Galveston bay. Run a BT micro.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Middle coast fly guide, also checked in on the other one.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

TGlidden said:


> Middle coast fly guide, also checked in on the other one.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey Will. I think I met you at Fish-Os wedding. I’m in Richmond and prefer to fly fish but sometimes have the kids out chunking lures and bait. Just moved from Corpus last year and still not keen on Houston waters so usually run south. Have lodging at bolivar if water is decent.
Matt


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Should have said, near Katy in Richmond. Trying to get a group of folks together out here for a fly fishing club as I don’t go into Houston much at all.


----------



## Tex (Sep 24, 2017)

Down in POC myself. No skiff just yet, but there will be a new BT Mosquito in the garage in the spring. Looking to get down and fish Louisiana soon, need guide recommendations.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Matts said:


> Should have said, near Katy in Richmond. Trying to get a group of folks together out here for a fly fishing club as I don’t go into Houston much at all.


I'm close to 1463 and 1093 in Cinco. Would be down to get a club started out West bc driving to the location for Houston Fly Fishers is my biggest deterrent for joining. I think a bunch of guys met up awhile back out west but I didn't keep up with the thread and ended up missing it. 

I fish all over the place from West Galveston Bay down to Port Mansfield, but the past few years have mostly concentrated on WGB to East Matty. Sold my microskiff recently, so I'm open for pushing anyone's boat who needs a fishing partner.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Tex said:


> Down in POC myself. No skiff just yet, but there will be a new BT Mosquito in the garage in the spring. Looking to get down and fish Louisiana soon, need guide recommendations.


Capt John West, blue mud charters


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Matts said:


> Hey Will. I think I met you at Fish-Os wedding. I’m in Richmond and prefer to fly fish but sometimes have the kids out chunking lures and bait. Just moved from Corpus last year and still not keen on Houston waters so usually run south. Have lodging at bolivar if water is decent.
> Matt


Sure did, nice visit, & a great wedding. Bolivar is a good time.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

rakeel said:


> I'm close to 1463 and 1093 in Cinco. Would be down to get a club started out West bc driving to the location for Houston Fly Fishers is my biggest deterrent for joining. I think a bunch of guys met up awhile back out west but I didn't keep up with the thread and ended up missing it.
> 
> I fish all over the place from West Galveston Bay down to Port Mansfield, but the past few years have mostly concentrated on WGB to East Matty. Sold my microskiff recently, so I'm open for pushing anyone's boat who needs a fishing partner.


Hit me up. I think you fished with a mutual friend once, Gulls.


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm in Cypress, TX and just getting back into fly fishing after taking a few years off. I just picked up my first boat, a Gheenoe LT25 with an E-Tec 25, that I am in the process of rigging and getting prepped for the fall fishing in W Galveston Bay and down to Port Lavaca.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

I checked in on the other thread too. I'm in Louisiana, mostly fish out of Hopedale, and run a Beavertail B2 with an E-Tec 50.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

WillW said:


> Posted a similar thread in the General Discussion, so who all on here fly fish Tx & La? Many of you I’ve communicated with on & off the board, others none at all. Just curious, often see a new skiff on the water & wonder, could that be a Microskiffer? Also post up what boat you’re running. I’m upper Tx coast near Beaumont & I run a B2 with a black etec 50.


Posted in other thread as well. New Orleans, LA with a Gheenoe Classic and 25 zuke. Should be upgrading this boat within the next year.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Tex said:


> Down in POC myself. No skiff just yet, but there will be a new BT Mosquito in the garage in the spring. Looking to get down and fish Louisiana soon, need guide recommendations.


Congrats. I have the same skiff. Several others on this board have been beyond helpful in rigging the boat for TX. I'd definitely check on motor height, etc. If I could do it again, I'd have mine built with a tunnel but not sure if they will do that or not. For LA, I don't know if you need a guide or not. Never hurts but lots of folks on this board fish there, especially in the winter. Was in Houma last weekend and while we had some SW wind and dirty water with little fly chunking, we found good numbers of fish. 




rakeel said:


> I'm close to 1463 and 1093 in Cinco. Would be down to get a club started out West bc driving to the location for Houston Fly Fishers is my biggest deterrent for joining. I think a bunch of guys met up awhile back out west but I didn't keep up with the thread and ended up missing it.
> 
> I fish all over the place from West Galveston Bay down to Port Mansfield, but the past few years have mostly concentrated on WGB to East Matty. Sold my microskiff recently, so I'm open for pushing anyone's boat who needs a fishing partner.


The bunch of guys was likely just myself and one other but it's been good as we have fished together so that's good. We probably need to pick another night and try for a fly fishing/fly tying get together. I've been part of two good clubs but it's very unlikely I'll ever go all the way into Houston for the Texas Flyfishers group as it just doesn't work. I don't fish West Galvatraz much but have fished Matty. I'm still partial to Corpus and south but have a family cabin up on Bolivar so need to fish there more. Just get tired of looking for good fly waters upper coast, even though I know they can be had. 
Matt


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Wait, Fish-O tricked someone into marrying him?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

@EvanHammer he sho did.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I sling a fly now and then, about to delve further into it and tie a few as well.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey Will,

We will have to get together again sometime. I’m in the Kemah TX area with a guide green side console Beavertail B2 with a 60 E tec. Mainly fishing Galveston but get down to POC from time to time.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

C Brueckner said:


> Hey Will,
> 
> We will have to get together again sometime. I’m in the Kemah TX area with a guide green side console Beavertail B2 with a 60 E tec. Mainly fishing Galveston but get down to POC from time to time.


Sounds good. Looks like y’all did well in The Classic, now to hone that up for The Sheepy.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Is this the new TX skiff meetup thread?


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

WillW said:


> Sounds good. Looks like y’all did well in The Classic, now to hone that up for The Sheepy.


The Sheepy looked like a good time last year. I will have to make sure to fit it in next time. Sheepies can be such a pain, and that’s gotta be why we love em.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tiki Island, G-bay and beachfront. East Cape VHP tower, Zuke 140. I’m always looking for someone to fly fish with. I’m a shift worker so most of my fishing is during the week.


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Checking in from Corpus Christi. I’m from North Side of Trinity Bay however I’m going to school at TAMUCC. College budget prevents the skiff, so Soft science wading boots it is for now. If anyone wants to come chase clear water fish just let me know.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

TGlidden said:


>


Do you ever tow that brown skiff through Richmond, TX? I saw a skiff that color in Long Meadow Farms maybe 2-4 months ago and wondered if it belonged to a Microskiffer?


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

It wasn’t me, normally I go south on fishing vacations. Last time that boat was in the Houston area was when I towed it home from Florida. 


Matts said:


> Do you ever tow that brown skiff through Richmond, TX? I saw a skiff that color in Long Meadow Farms maybe 2-4 months ago and wondered if it belonged to a Microskiffer?


----------



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I am in the Bear Creek area. I have a Jackson Cuda 14. LOL! Not quite a microskiff, but, I have caught a lot of fish out of it.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

View media item 3150EC Glide West Galveston Bay


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Howdy Will- I posted on the other thread too. I do almost nothing but fly fish. I believe we've conversed on another forum that seems to be pretty quiet these days- same username for me.

And I'm friends with West as well. I'd love to haul the panga over to Sabine and learn it better as I've only had it over there once.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Howdy Will- I posted on the other thread too. I do almost nothing but fly fish. I believe we've conversed on another forum that seems to be pretty quiet these days- same username for me.
> 
> And I'm friends with West as well. I'd love to haul the panga over to Sabine and learn it better as I've only had it over there once.


Yeah man, JW is a good guy & great at what he does. I visited with you in person once at a film tour.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I remember that. But we all meet so many folks at those shows it can get blurry.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Any of you clowns fishing the Lydia Ann in Oct? @Smackdaddy53 might be a good reason/cause for you to pick up a fly rod.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’m highly considering it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WillW said:


> Any of you clowns fishing the Lydia Ann in Oct? @Smackdaddy53 might be a good reason/cause for you to pick up a fly rod.


I may just have to do that. I need to knock the dust off my 8wt and use some of my flies before the hooks rust off from the humidity in my tackle room...


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Matts said:


> The bunch of guys was likely just myself and one other but it's been good as we have fished together so that's good.


And that was a heck of a lot of fun ... that Mosquito is a really good skiff! Tunnel or not, it got us pretty shallow! Gotta do that again soon ....

Fishing myself a BT3 from Galveston to POC. Not really a Microskiff but floats plenty shallow while crossing pretty rough waters well. Always looking for folks to share the front deck or the poling platform.

All for a west Houston gathering ....


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

WillW said:


> Any of you clowns fishing the Lydia Ann in Oct? @Smackdaddy53 might be a good reason/cause for you to pick up a fly rod.


I might need to be enlightened here .... but interested nonetheless


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Andrew Jones said:


> I am in the Bear Creek area. I have a Jackson Cuda 14. LOL! Not quite a microskiff, but, I have caught a lot of fish out of it.


Good to see quite a few of us do live on the west side of Houston. Need to get a meet going!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> I might need to be enlightened here .... but interested nonetheless


http://www.lydiaannflymasters.com/


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’ve only fished it once but it’s a great group of fishermen for a great cause.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hopefully will be making the lydia ann, great time for a great cause!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> Hopefully will be making the lydia ann, great time for a great cause!


I’m off that weekend, I may need a fly fishing partner...we can run my HPX Tunnel or your (whoever it may be) skiff. If anyone is interested hit me up.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll likely be trying to fish it. Don't have a partner or a boat currently though haha. We've got a place in Aransas Pass on the water not far from Redfish Willies so if someone has a boat and needs a partner I can at least provide a place to crash. 

Maybe we could do a microskiff meet up the night before or after the tourney at my place.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rakeel said:


> I'll likely be trying to fish it. Don't have a partner or a boat currently though haha. We've got a place in Aransas Pass on the water not far from Redfish Willies so if someone has a boat and needs a partner I can at least provide a place to crash.
> 
> Maybe we could do a microskiff meet up the night before or after the tourney at my place.


I’m down if you want to fish with me. I also have access to a place but it’s in Rockport. PM me


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m down if you want to fish with me. I also have access to a place but it’s in Rockport. PM me


Done


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

[QUOTE="rakeel
Maybe we could do a microskiff meet up the night before or after the tourney at my place.[/QUOTE]

A lot of years my group tries to make it over to Swan Point landing and see Dave that afternoon/night, he usually has some beers and a film, don't know if he is back up and running since the storm( I think I heard he is).


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not 100% on the Lydia Ann yet but I'm going to try to make it down. I'll have the panga but it's not the best sled for those waters unless we want to work the jetties for the "open species" class.

Otherwise I can work both the pointy end and the flat end of a skiff.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Wouldn’t mind giving it a shot but I have never done a tournament and I don’t know the area. I have a skiff but would need a partner on this one ....


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Maybe w


Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'm not 100% on the Lydia Ann yet but I'm going to try to make it down. I'll have the panga but it's not the best sled for those waters unless we want to work the jetties for the "open species" class.
> 
> Otherwise I can work both the pointy end and the flat end of a skiff.


We could team up ... my BT3 is not the shallowest but it gets shallow enough. I am in Katy!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> Wouldn’t mind giving it a shot but I have never done a tournament and I don’t know the area. I have a skiff but would need a partner on this one ....


Started fishing it 4 years ago (I think) & knew nothing about that area either. Good reason to learn some new water & meet a lot of people with the same hobby.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

WillW said:


> Started fishing it 4 years ago (I think) & new nothing about that area either. Good reason to learn some new water & meet a lot of new people with the same hobbie.


Agreed!


----------



## AnimalChris (Sep 1, 2015)

Live in Houston but I fish all down the coast. My early, pre-fly fishing years were spent in the West Matagorda Bay / Port O'Connor area. I still spend a lot of time there and Rockport but, will hit the Laguna Madre, offshore, too.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

texasag07 said:


> [QUOTE="rakeel
> Maybe we could do a microskiff meet up the night before or after the tourney at my place.


A lot of years my group tries to make it over to Swan Point landing and see Dave that afternoon/night, he usually has some beers and a film, don't know if he is back up and running since the storm( I think I heard he is).[/QUOTE]

He is, shop was undamaged. I’d recommend everyone stop by whenever they’re in the area.


----------



## dux20 (Mar 18, 2018)

Just wanted to get this thread going again. Any thoughts for a get together on the west side of Houston?


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

dux20 said:


> Just wanted to get this thread going again. Any thoughts for a get together on the west side of Houston?


I'm down. Maybe get together tie some flies and drink some beers? I think it's supposed to rain pretty much all next week so might be a decent time


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I just ordered a bunch of tying materials. Need to dust off the vise. No skiff here, yet. Hoping to buy one in the next few months. Also located in NW Houston.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I am down if you are up for a meet ....


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm down for a meet up as long as I'm not at work!


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

Hello WillW,

I’m a little late to this thread, but letting you know I live in Nederland, so just down the road from you. Although I’ve been fishing the Sabine area for a long long time, just started fly fishing this past year. I’m running a home built Flats Stalker 18. Been attempting a lot of my trips solo. Not too easy. 

And, you may be aware but there is now a Facebook page, SETX Fly Fishing.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

MichaelC59 said:


> Hello WillW,
> 
> I’m a little late to this thread, but letting you know I live in Nederland, so just down the road from you. Although I’ve been fishing the Sabine area for a long long time, just started fly fishing this past year. I’m running a home built Flats Stalker 18. Been attempting a lot of my trips solo. Not too easy.
> 
> And, you may be aware but there is now a Facebook page, SETX Fly Fishing.


Welcome. I fish a lot solo too and it takes practice. You'll find a groove once you do it enough.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

MichaelC59 said:


> Hello WillW,
> 
> I’m a little late to this thread, but letting you know I live in Nederland, so just down the road from you. Although I’ve been fishing the Sabine area for a long long time, just started fly fishing this past year. I’m running a home built Flats Stalker 18. Been attempting a lot of my trips solo. Not too easy.
> 
> And, you may be aware but there is now a Facebook page, SETX Fly Fishing.


I fish solo a lot too. A weighted bucket of some sort helps a lot to keep your rod with stripped out line next to you while poling. So when you get on fish you just have to clip your pole to your belt, or platform.

I would also be down to meet for a tying night, or skiff meet up.


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

Agree on the bucket. I am about to pull the trigger on purchasing a bucket. I have a Tibor push pole caddy but may need to consider a clip on the belt. I’ve had a number of times when I’m looking down and as quietly as possible putting the pole in the tibor that by the time I look up I’ve lost the fish or spooked them. 

As for a skiff meet, looks like something might happen 2nd weekend of October. Hoping for more details soon.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Just saw this. Live north of Houston in New Caney and fish mostly East Matty or Rockport areas. 99.9% fly fishing. Off Mon/Tue most weeks, so I fish solo a lot. Fishing out of a SoloSkiff or yak, but should have a new Skull Island side console by Christmas.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> Just saw this. Live north of Houston in New Caney and fish mostly East Matty or Rockport areas. 99.9% fly fishing. Off Mon/Tue most weeks, so I fish solo a lot. Fishing out of a SoloSkiff or yak, but should have a new Skull Island side console by Christmas.


Man that’s along haul...I’d be looking for largemouth bass way up there!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I used to do a lot of bass fishing, but I grew up in south Florida and am addicted to salt. Headed to East Matty the first weekend of November for three nights; that's about as short a trip as I can justify for the drive. Reds just outpull bass by too large a margin .


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Come join us if you are able to tow your rig down the beach to Three Mile Pass. We'll be staying in my RV at the Nature Park.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I am in Katy (west Houston) but not sure where three mile pass is! Care to share more?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Just before the RV park there is a Beach Access road to the left, coming down 2031. Take it to the beach (you need a beach access sticker; you can get one at Stanley’s just before the bridge) and go left a little over a mile. The dunes will open up on the left and you’ll see the tire tracks. You’ll need a 4 wheel drive, and it wouldn’t hurt to bring a shovel and some boards. And a sand anchor, if you have a winch. I’ve never gotten buried yet, but once I had to drop the trailer to get loose, but I have street tires on my truck. Think “adventure”.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@hipshot let me know if you sell your SS when you buy the Skull Island.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Will do, Kurt. Looking at it now, I will probably keep it, since I won't be able to launch the big boat at some of the spots I fish, but that may change. I'll certainly keep you in mind.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

@Smackdaddy53 you & @rakeel have a game plan together?


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

WillW said:


> @Smackdaddy53 you & @rakeel have a game plan together?


I made the fatal mistake of posting that I could do it before checking with my scheduler aka wife. Long story short, I can't do it anymore. Not sure if Smack found another partner but best of luck to everyone in the tourney. Gonna be tough with the high water.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

MichaelC59 said:


> Agree on the bucket. I am about to pull the trigger on purchasing a bucket. I have a Tibor push pole caddy but may need to consider a clip on the belt. I’ve had a number of times when I’m looking down and as quietly as possible putting the pole in the tibor that by the time I look up I’ve lost the fish or spooked them.
> 
> As for a skiff meet, looks like something might happen 2nd weekend of October. Hoping for more details soon.


You are not alone. Some days you are better off just drifting when solo sight fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WillW said:


> @Smackdaddy53 you & @rakeel have a game plan together?


I had some things come up this weekend and rakeel let me know a while back that he couldn’t make it so no worries. I’ll be fishing Thursday, Friday and Monday if possible.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

If any of y'all planned to join us at Matagorda we had to move it back a week later, due to a work conflict. We will be arriving on November 9th and departing on the 12th. Sorry about that, but it was out of my control. We'll be in my 5th wheel in slot #70 in the north Loop at MBNP. If you're local and can't shake loose to fish with us, feel free to come by and introduce yourself after hours. Bring a slab of beef for the grill if you're hungry and there will be plenty of tekillya and bourbon to wash it down (teetotalers get respect too).


----------

